

Interview with TI-83 legend Joe Wingbermuehle - acjohnson55
http://www.ticalc.org/archives/news/articles/14/148/148394.html

======
acjohnson55
As someone who got my start in serious programming via TI-83 assembly language
in middle school, it's an awesome little throwback to hear about one of the
true legends of that scene. He is most famous for writing SOS, a shell for
launching assembly programs that largely supplanted Bill Nagel's A-Shell (it
would be awesome if they can track Nagel down too!)

